# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  The New Face of Commander Shepard

## Jeremiah

*
Mass Effect 3 female Shepard* will be sporting some new looks, it appears. A popular vote by Bioware determined that the Mass Effect 3 female Shepard model will have red hair and a paler complexion. While the blonde Mass Effect 3 female Shepard won the popular vote on Facebook, it seems that the majority of Mass Effect fans prefer the redheaded Commander, and I can't say I disagree.

I love this design on the Mass Effect 3 female Shepard, and Aphel himself loves redheaded, pale women. Definitely not complaining about changing over to a more attractive female Shepard, although I've never had the desire to play the female option in Mass Effect. Male Shepard's corny lines and hilarious perv smile make the game for me, and I couldn't ditch that even for a hot, redheaded female Shep.

Mass Effect 3, developers say, will take the player on a high-octane mission to destroy the Reapers once and for all, and make some tough decisions about who lives and who dies. The conclusion to this titanic trilogy will end in bloodshed and conflict.

What do you think about Bioware's new Mass Effect 3 female Shepard?

----------


## Dombo

A ginger? They don't have souls you know.

She also reminds me of Amy from Doctor Who.

----------


## Jeremiah

Then it'll be easier for her to kill people without remorse.

----------


## Xel

> A ginger? They don't have souls you know.


Try killing a windrunner in Dota 2. You might be surprised.

On topic: Thanks for the article!

----------


## stoneharry

Mmmm, I may be being sexist here but personally playing as a skinny female with a big gun does not feel very heroic or awe-inspiring. ME1 and 2 both had that epic feel of being a unstoppable war machine, as you deal with the impending reaper invasion. I know I'll still be playing as a older male character.

----------


## Dr. Doom

Thanks for backing me up there Aphel  :Wink:

----------


## TehVoyager

Hottie. wow.

Hopefully there will be in game easter egg commentary from random NPC's about smelling Gingerbread.

----------

